# to embarrasing to mention elsewhere...



## fyrfytrmedic (Jul 31, 2005)

I just created this new account because i was hoping someone could give me some answers.  I don't want to ask anyone i know cuz it's embarrasing and I can't find what i'm looking for on the net.  My problem is i started having an itching and pain in my rectum... finally looked with a mirror, and it looks like i have a hemmorroid.  I am only 26 years old, male.  I looked online and in my old medic textbooks, but nothing really to answer my question.  What i'm hoping for help on is... is this permanent?  It is irratating as hell!  Will it go away with time?  What is the best treatment and does any treatment make it go away?  I work for a busy service, so it's not like i sit ALL day, granted we have alot of down time, but we are usually pretty active.  Years back I had a similar feeling, before I got into EMS and didn't know what it was, but it went away in a week or two... this time it is worse (irratating) and has been here about a week now and it's getting any better.  If anyone could help... i'd appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 31, 2005)

Go to your doc.  There are various way to treat/ease the irritation, but I'm not sure they ever totally go away.  I'm 26 years old too and I had one, not a big deal.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 31 2005, 09:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

OMG TTLWHKR LMFAO,,,,that was too funny...) ) :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

It really is no big deal, no reason to be embarrassed at all. Get to a Dr, try those tucks pads until you get to one, I hear they work really well. They are usually chronic, but there are treatments that will prevent them from occuring too often.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 2, 2005)

Preparation H  (which is really Shark oil) causes constriction of the veins. Since hemmoroids are nothing more than vericose veins, that have last tone & become engorged. If they become a consitant problem, you may need more medical intervention such as a hemmorroidectomy. 

Good luck,
Ridryder 911


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2005)

I think it is way moe prevelant in EMS than people know. Just when you sit to take a dump, BAM the tones go off and you try to "push it out".

I had to have surgery in 1996 because of EMS. It sucks, the most embarrasing thin I have had to go through. 

Now, no matter what..........you can be dying, but I hurry my poop for no man!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DT4EMS_@Aug 2 2005, 11:51 AM
> * I think it is way moe prevelant in EMS than people know. Just when you sit to take a dump, BAM the tones go off and you try to "push it out".
> 
> I had to have surgery in 1996 because of EMS. It sucks, the most embarrasing thin I have had to go through.
> ...


 That's great. 

You know what the secret to Long Distance Transports is?

Eat sharp cheese... By the block. and drink lots of mineral oil on your days off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




carry pockets full of IM-AD or pepto liquid.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 2 2005, 12:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 2 2005, 12:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-DT4EMS_@Aug 2 2005, 11:51 AM
> * I think it is way moe prevelant in EMS than people know. Just when you sit to take a dump, BAM the tones go off and you try to "push it out".
> 
> I had to have surgery in 1996 because of EMS. It sucks, the most embarrasing thin I have had to go through.
> ...


That's great. 

You know what the secret to Long Distance Transports is?

Eat sharp cheese... By the block. and drink lots of mineral oil on your days off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




carry pockets full of IM-AD or pepto liquid. [/b][/quote]
 Whenever I had to do ride time, I took an immodium, then took one with me to take before going to sleep. Worked like a charm. B)


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2005)

fyrfytrmedic,

There's nothing to be embarrassed about.  I think everyone has offered some great advice.

Probably the thing I dislike most about private EMS is the inability to use real restrooms.  I'm lucky if I get to go at a gas station.

Feel better


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 3 2005, 02:51 PM
> * fyrfytrmedic,
> 
> There's nothing to be embarrassed about.  I think everyone has offered some great advice.
> ...


 I had a partner who had his wife, a doctor, put a foley in before cross country transports.  :blink:  Wrong. So very wrong. Nothing wrong with pulling over along the highway to "check the tires".

Poo. Lights are blinking. either my bulbs are gonna die or it's gonna get nasty outside


----------



## Jon (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 3 2005, 07:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 3 2005, 07:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Aug 3 2005, 02:51 PM
> * fyrfytrmedic,
> 
> There's nothing to be embarrassed about. I think everyone has offered some great advice.
> ...


I had a partner who had his wife, a doctor, put a foley in before cross country transports.  :blink:  Wrong. So very wrong. Nothing wrong with pulling over along the highway to "check the tires".

Poo. Lights are blinking. either my bulbs are gonna die or it's gonna get nasty outside [/b][/quote]
 Yeah... but the guy in the back can't check the tires....


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 8, 2005)

I have one becuase I have been weightlifting for so long... uning the valsalva maneuver... clamping down. Try a little metamucil to make things easier in the bathroom. Eat a well rounded diet with lots of veggies. If it doesnt go down, seel more aggressive therapy. Be sure to tell your doc about it at your next visit.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hot sauce and jalepenos


----------



## ImCubanB (Feb 15, 2006)

hemmoroids ehh..:sad:


----------



## EMTBSmokeMonkey (Apr 29, 2006)

ok old topic but i've had experience dealing with this and i'll tell you folks whats worked for me.

a nice hot bath.  on your off days, take a hot bath, as hot as you can stand it.  and sit there as long as you can take it.  i had a roid once that felt like it would dwarf a walnut half.  i'd sit in the tub with really hot water and leaning on one cheek or laying back just relax.  over time it goes down.  put some hydrocortizone cream on it (prescription strength if you can get it) when you get out of the tub and you'll be good in a few days.  thats for a bad flare up.  if its a minor one you might only need a couple days.  

my last one was so bad i couldnt do squat (no pun intended)  it hurt and i was miserable.  forget working!  not gonna happen, passing wind hurt like you wouldnt believe.  made me want to cry.  but...i didnt need surgery and it went down on its own after taking all those baths and using the cream.


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 29, 2006)

EMTBSmokeMonkey said:
			
		

> ok old topic but i've had experience dealing with this and i'll tell you folks whats worked for me.
> 
> a nice hot bath.  on your off days, take a hot bath, as hot as you can stand it.  and sit there as long as you can take it.  i had a roid once that felt like it would dwarf a walnut half.  i'd sit in the tub with really hot water and leaning on one cheek or laying back just relax.  over time it goes down.  put some hydrocortizone cream on it (prescription strength if you can get it) when you get out of the tub and you'll be good in a few days.  thats for a bad flare up.  if its a minor one you might only need a couple days.
> 
> my last one was so bad i couldnt do squat (no pun intended)  it hurt and i was miserable.  forget working!  not gonna happen, passing wind hurt like you wouldnt believe.  made me want to cry.  but...i didnt need surgery and it went down on its own after taking all those baths and using the cream.



Dude, you just reminded me of the Story of Bob:

http://www.pbp.net/~jnichols/bob.html

And I hope that you're feeling better. ;-)


----------



## Jon (Apr 30, 2006)

I had a supervisor that was like the pain... he was somewhat red in the face, and really was a pain in the you-know-what


----------



## MMiz (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought it was bad working in EMS... try being a teacher.

It starts hurting second hour... then you go numb by lunch and forget... then six hour you just can't take it anymore... but you do.

There are a lot of things I'll admit to the community, but I'm going to have to stop there


----------

